# Stop the leaks



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Is there a product on the market, that can be applied to the exterior, to stop leaks?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Can you give more details about the problem?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

how about this stuff


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes there is.

I did an entire welded-seam roof with this and top-coated with some Rustoleum product (although I don't recall exactly the type...it was C-something system).

Looks pretty good still, 18 months or so later. I owned the building, and it was experimental on my part.

Geocel 2315LF

It doesn't go far and is somewhat pricey, but I've been using that stuff around the house. I had a garden fountain that was leaking...fixed it right up. Leaky gutter corners...fixed it right up.

Conversely, you could replace the screws with the next gauge higher and that would probably solve the issue. The rubber gaskets degrade over time.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I suspect that the Geocel is fancy Flex Seal, but Geocel products are generally top notch.

Actually, I'd suspect that Flex Seal is the poor-man's Geocel.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Also, I forgot about this one, but it was a good one.

We had some copper lined box gutters that were decaying and getting pinholes. We did three coats of the Geocel and it has apparently solved the problem (for now, mind you. Eventually someone will have to replace the copper).

Acid rain plays hell with copper, but that phenomenon seems to be slowing.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Different ways to fix the issue. Assuming it is a roof leak.

Primer base and if you got the equipment/know-how, hit it with asphalt emulsion.  Then top coat with reflective barrier. Done.

But if your going through that much effort...how about replacing the metal and then have the manufacturer's warranty put on it.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

What about an aluminized roof coating? That is what they are designed for after all.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

PACman said:


> What about an aluminized roof coating? That is what they are designed for after all.


Aluminum roof coatings for the reflectivity? That's the only one I know of, basically a metallic paint. I wouldn't use it to water proof something, probably wouldn't work to bridge cracks.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Elastomeric Roof Coating depending on size, width, and depth of cracks and cavities?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

They make aluminum roof coatings that are elastomeric for use on buildings like this. It's what the Amish would use on a building like this if that means anything. Quonset huts and similar buildings are usually coated with it around here as well.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

https://gaco.com/product-details/gacopatch/

Used about 18 gallons of this stuff for a somewhat temporary fix for an old roof. This was filling cracks 2 in wide in some places. Time will tell but no leaks yet.


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Not a Fan of Rustoleum Products but their Noxyde is meant for this kind of stuff. Easy to use and works really well. (It is a Mathys Product, so it comes from good stock!) You just have to get over the stigma associated with Using something that says "Rustoleum" on the can...


----------

